# Donovan Waite Sensei's Aikido of Center City Philadelphia YouTube Channel



## Samurai Strokes (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello everyone,
Just wanted to bring your attention to Waite Sensei's Aikido of Center City Philadelphia YouTube Channel. 

Just keyword "Aikido of Center City" or click on the link below. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/accphiladelphia

I hope you enjoy the clips!!!

Sstrokes


----------

